# A girl's best friend...



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Is a man who takes her hunting and fishing! I am so lucky to be able to hunt and fish with my boyfriend... and even more lucky that he takes me with him! Whether we're wading waste deep, on the trail for quail, or hiding out from ducks, we often do it together, and I wouldn't trade that time with him for anything. I just wish that more girls could experience this with their partner. So guys, if you haven't asked your girl, extend an invitation and you just might be surprised. After all, it's hard not to love a man who takes you to do this...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a nice bird......and go figure....you match...lol

Congrats....those are darn good eating birds


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Amen!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

April fools? 

Just kidding. Good to hear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool.

When you get tired of your current BF, my son's available 

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal!!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Congrats on the boyfriend and the bird! 

My wife wants no part of it, but she does love to eat fish, birds, deer, etc. So she encourages me to get out and fill the freezer. Either that, or it is all just a cover up, and she is wanting some alone time with "Sancho the yard boy" :biggrin:


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Well said Krystal!!! 

Its alot of fun getting your other half to experience hunting and fishing. I know it sure makes them realize why we do what we do...


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Fishing - check, quail - check, ducks - check..... only thing missing is the Turkey.... is this a cry for him to take you turkey hunting? Ha! You got a good man!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha, I've actually been hunting and fishing long before he came along, it's just that much better now doing it with him  As for turkey, he and Axsbilly have something up their sleeve... and I cannot wait! I'll be dreaming of a big fat tom until then. 

Here's a pic from last season with Axsbilly and his lovely wife...


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

My wife and I have hunting together for 15yrs and shooting at the range also and yes it makes it a lot better that way and congrats on the bird Beau


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Great post! Finding that one that loves it as much as you do is not easy but when you do be sure to never let her go!


----------



## bjqx (Feb 4, 2012)

He needs to put a ring on that finger, dont find women to often that like to enjoy the outdoors the way ya'll do. Judging by pics. Nice hunts


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, He's a lucky guy!!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

**

Thanks for all of the nice comments!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

bjqx said:


> He needs to put a ring on that finger, dont find women to often that like to enjoy the outdoors the way ya'll do. Judging by pics. Nice hunts


Snap.:texasflag


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice Beretta too.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Back in my 20's I asked the wife to go hunting with me. That night at camp was great, front blew in and awoke to nice frost. She no longer wanted to hunt. Needless to say we left after the morning hunt. She never returned or wanted to.

Fishing: Took her out on the boat and fished. She was bored to tears, squall came up and headed for cover. After that trip she never returned or wanted to.


20yrs later and never had a fight. LOL!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Norma glad to see he's at least into women now, it was hairy for a while if you know what I mean.......


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Drundel said:


> Nice Beretta too.


Thanks! That's my baby (aside from my fishing rod of course)... Beautiful wood!


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a similar story as Batwing, early on my wife went on some dove hunts in the afternoons. When we did a combined camping / hunting trip and the norther blew one, she froze and never wanted to hunt again. She will go on my fishing trips to Corpus - Rockport, but when we are in the boat fishing, she is back at the hotel or shopping. Go figure!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome! I wish more women were into hunting and fishing. My wife loves both. She finally got into bow hunting in January and she loves it more than rifle hunting. Next weekend we going on an axis/turkey combo hunt with our bows.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> Thanks! That's my baby (aside from my fishing rod of course)... Beautiful wood!


Looks like English Walnut.:cheers:


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Garwood57 said:


> I have a similar story as Batwing, early on my wife went on some dove hunts in the afternoons. When we did a combined camping / hunting trip and the norther blew one, she froze and never wanted to hunt again. She will go on my fishing trips to Corpus - Rockport, but when we are in the boat fishing, she is back at the hotel or shopping. Go figure!


This is all too familiar  I've duck hunted a few times when it was below freezing and swore mid-hunt I'd never do it again... It's bad when you know you'll be thawing out for three days, but it's funny how a few good birds can change all of that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations, on several fronts.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

The wife says no way!! but my daughter has hunted with me since she was 9..


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Robert A. said:


> The wife says no way!! but my daughter has hunted with me since she was 9..


Now this is awesome, and from a girl's perspective there's not much better than hunting/fishing with your father. I've fished with my dad ever since I can remember... literally before I could even tie my own shoes, and he still smiles like it's my first fish every time I reel one in.

So, it makes me really happy to see that you take your little girl!  Hopefully more fathers out there do the same.

Hmmnnnn... wading "waist deep" not "waste"... That's what I get for typing too fast on an iphone.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I had 3 daughters and they all hunt and fish. Although they are older with jobs now and youngest one still in college, we still try to make an effort to hunt or fish together a few times a year. Priceless memories.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

that pheasant is beautiful, IMO they are the most beautiful bird out there, my grandpas old neighbor when I lived in michigan used to ask my family for the carcasses for his fly tying, im trying to get my woman inti hunting, she came more from a cityish family so ive got some work to do, plus shes all of about 4'5", my remington 11-87 is taller than her haha, and I love the pics of the kids into hunting! I remember the first time I got to take a child hunting, I loved it, went to macs lake in Anahuac to try and smack some woodies, wound up missing a few fly-bys and called it at about 9, on the way back to the ramp I decided to let the kid drive my boat since he didn't get to shoot anything, so he was driving with his father by his side giving him advice, and when we got close to the i10 bridge I got up as to get ready to catch the shoreline to dock the boat, well apparently my buddy Joe didn't instruct his son on how NOT to slow a boat down and he threw the throttle from wide open to neutral in one motion and away I flew into the bundle of decoys, I was laughing so hard I felt like I had a migraine, can't wait till duck season this year to get him and my buddy back in the boat to chase some birds  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

